# I have made a personal discovery!



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

2nd Viennese School works by S, B and W are so much more 'more' <sic> if I listen to them at night, with headphones, in the dark. Ta daaaaa!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

NightHawk said:


> 2nd Viennese School works by S, B and W are so much more 'more' <sic> if I listen to them at night, with headphones, in the dark. Ta daaaaa!


And under the influence of one or more hallucinogens! Yes!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Interesting. I suppose with little external distractions it would heighten your awareness of the musical events, especially in Webern and early Atonal Schoenberg. I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Some of the greatest classical music ever, imo! I just chuckle at all of the violent reactions to their music. 
It's beautiful to my ears. I just got the Boulez Conducts Schoenberg choral/vocal box set. I love it!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I used to do that with jazz (listen in the dark, I mean). I think it's good with this kind of detailed music. I think it's easy to miss some of the detail in this type of post-1945 music. I was listening to one of Tippett's string quartets last week, and I thought that the richness and intricacy in that was like Dutch lace. So focussing like this can have benefits, I agree...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

... and it may also be down to the time of day (or night) and your internal biorhythms being in a place which makes you more receptive and attentive.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

NightHawk said:


> 2nd Viennese School works by S, B and W are so much more 'more' <sic> if I listen to them at night, with headphones, in the dark. Ta daaaaa!


I love all three of those composers very much. May I ask what you listened to?


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Totally - I'm hearing things I didn't know were there and I'm sure I'm better able to hear organic construction. I am a nocturnal person (no vampire jokes, please) and have always done most of my listening in the evening.



Manxfeeder said:


> Interesting. I suppose with little external distractions it would heighten your awareness of the musical events, especially in Webern and early Atonal Schoenberg. I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Certainly! The Five Orchestra Pieces of Schoenberg, The Three Orchestra Pieces of Berg, and the Six Orchestra Pieces of Webern on a disc with Levine conducting the Berlin Phil. Really gorgeous.












violadude said:


> I love all three of those composers very much. May I ask what you listened to?


Also Berg - The Violin Concerto, with Anne-Sophie Mutter/Chicago/Levine which is one of my favorite works.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

It is beautiful, extravagantly so. I have listened to these composers for a long time now, but the night thing in the dark was seriously wonderful.



starthrower said:


> Some of the greatest classical music ever, imo! I just chuckle at all of the violent reactions to their music.
> It's beautiful to my ears. I just got the Boulez Conducts Schoenberg choral/vocal box set. I love it!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Why are all my posts numbered 102 on this thread? I kicked over to 100 here and I'm CHEATED of seeing the Senior Member 100th Post. *&$% &^$$ %$#&T* &(*&%*&$!!!! Oh yeah, and *&^&*^*_%!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

NightHawk said:


> Certainly! The Five Orchestra Pieces of Schoenberg, The Three Orchestra Pieces of Berg, and the Six Orchestra Pieces of Webern on a disc with Levine conducting the Berlin Phil. Really gorgeous.


Nice. Those are great pieces. The Berg is in my top 5 favorite violin concertos ever.

Are you a chamber music guy?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> ... and it may also be down to the time of day (or night) and your internal biorhythms being in a place which makes you more receptive and attentive.


Yep, and the obvious thing is you're focussed pretty much on the one thing in this kind of scenario. Not listening to music while reading or feeding the dog or talking on the phone or whatever. This is kind of why I listen at times when I can give attention to the music, as much as I can at least, although sometimes I do drift away from focussing, but repeated listening can kind of remedy that, you can go back if you've got a recording...


----------

